# what do cleaner shrimp eat?



## Fishdude

Hey there I have 2 cleaner shrimp, they seem to be eating a few brine shrimp/isopods. However due to the high water flow, they usually get very few. Most of them get washed away too quickly and the fish eat them all. Should I be concerned at all? Should I be hand feeding them larger food items, if so what would you recommend?


----------



## The Guy

I have 2 cleaner shrimp as well, they seem to go after the food I put in for the fish and manage to get some, as well they are always scouring the Live Rock and the crushed coral on the bottom for what ever is left over and anything else they find I've had mine for about 3 weeks now and have never had concerns about them. They look like they have full stomachs all the time so I don't worry about them at all.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Almost anything.


----------



## Ebonbolt

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Almost anything.


Including dead tissue and scabs :lol:


----------



## The Guy

Now that's just gross!!!


----------



## Ebonbolt

The Guy said:


> Now that's just gross!!!


That's what they do in the wild though; they clean wounds of injured fish


----------



## scott tang

hahahahah its a bit sick lol


----------

